# Dlink DIR 850L Setting up on Du



## dzdigger (Apr 21, 2014)

I have spent last 2 days trying to setup Dlink DIR 850L router. While laptop connects to the router, the router does not connect to du internet. If I put the du provided cable on my laptop, the connection works.

I have read and tried the solutions posted on the threads in various forum and also tried to call Dlink support (which they do not answer). 

I was wondering if anyone has managed to solve the problem successfully and can guide me through the process.


----------

